# Image map auf einem Hintergrundbild mit Mauseover Effekt ?



## GartenUmgraben (2. November 2005)

Moin

Ich habe mit style="background-image:url(Bilder/BG.jpg)"  in meiner Tabelle ein Hintergrundbild. Nun möchte ich einzelne Teil des Hintegrundbildes per image-Map als Links "einstellen" . ist das mit Hintergrundbildern möglich ? Wenn ja wie ?

Zweitens möchte ich, wenn jmd mit der Maus über die Links auf der Image-Map geht mit Mousover Effekten arbeiten. Normalerweise werden ja die Tags dafür im jeweiligen Bild angegeben, nur wie macht man das bei einer Image Map ? 

Gruß
  Gärtner


----------



## Irresponder (3. November 2005)

http://www.google.de -> Ist ne echt coole Seite, kaum tippt man dort "imagemap + css" ein schon wird man mit Ergebnissen überschwemmt.

Einer von vielen
http://alistapart.byteshift.de/imagemap

Wenn Schon Apart dann richtig  Ist für mich die CSS-Seite schlechthin, also was Extravagantes angeht...
http://www.alistapart.com

Achja, bitte nicht sooo Ernst nehmen 

Gruß


----------

